# 2nd Amendment/ Jobs



## HVACR (Apr 19, 2018)

There are lots of protest against guns. If the kids that are protesting get there way. They would repeal the 2nd Amendment and outlaw guns.

Just for a moment lets say that happens.

How many jobs would be lost across the United States?

Most of the employees of gun manufacturing.
With no gun permit money. Then the OSBI would lay of about 60% of there staff.
No more hunting. Then no more Oklahoma fish and wildlife department. (All the game rangers).
The loss of hunting would affect more that the gun sales nitch. The gear and camping sector would lose a lot as well.

This would be a mass loss of employment and GDP on a national scale.

Just some food for thought.

They can have my gun the same way they took Charleston Heston's gun. They can dig up my casket and take it from my cold dead hand!

::rambo::


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

To repeal the 2nd Amendment, or any amendment, would require a NEW amendment rescinding the 2nd.
To do this, the new amendment would have to be voted on and ratified by 37 states. And be done in a 10 year limit. Ain't gonna happen.

The last time a Constitutional amendment was proposed was in the 1970's by feminists. The Equal Rights Amendment. After the 10 year limit ran out without many states at all ratifying it, the liberals managed to get another 10 year exemption. The measure still failed, miserably.

The 2nd could effectively be crippled from the judicial bench, which is why it's so darn important to keep conservatives in the White House.
If The Hildabeast had been elected, the Supreme Court would already have been "liberalized" and this country would never be the same.
That was why I gladly cast my ballot for Trump, and would have voted for a yellow dog if it would have kept The Witch out of office.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

There is entirely to much money to be made on arms dealing and ammo. That fact alone matched up with the capitalistic nature of the U.S guarantees the People will have access to firearms at the level we currently enjoying them. 

Letting the children speak or who ever wants to speak is our American right as well. Exercise your freedom. Speak your mind, but don’t expect anyone else to care.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

But you seem to forget @HVACR with Liberal/Marxists the ends justifies the means.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> There is entirely to much money to be made on arms dealing and ammo. That fact alone matched up with the capitalistic nature of the U.S guarantees the People will have access to firearms at the level we currently enjoying them.


But if a black market is created then there will be even more money to be made. Who's to say the PTB won't be in on it????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> To repeal the 2nd Amendment, or any amendment, would require a NEW amendment rescinding the 2nd.
> To do this, the new amendment would have to be voted on and ratified by 37 states. And be done in a 10 year limit. Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> The last time a Constitutional amendment was proposed was in the 1970's by feminists. The Equal Rights Amendment. After the 10 year limit ran out without many states at all ratifying it, the liberals managed to get another 10 year exemption. The measure still failed, miserably.
> ...


As I was told by a friend's thirteen-year-old daughter, none of the Bill of Rights can be removed by another amendment. They are rights endowed us by God and the government doesn't have the authority to remove our rights.
Doesn't mean it might not be tried, one day.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

inceptor said:


> But if a black market is created then there will be even more money to be made. Who's to say the PTB won't be in on it????


Look at the taxes that are generated by legalizing pot. Not saying that is right or wrong. What they might do imo is raise taxes on firearms, ammo. If a black market is the only marketplace for weapons your customer base decreases drastically. It would be far less lucrative than what we currently have.


----------



## HVACR (Apr 19, 2018)

I don't think you got my point. It would be near impossible to repeal any amendment to the constitution. My question is how many jobs depend either directly or indirectly to guns?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

HVACR said:


> I don't think you got my point. It would be near impossible to repeal any amendment to the constitution. My question is how many jobs depend either directly or indirectly to guns?


Just one Google search found this: over a quarter of a million listed here

Gun industry surge adds tens of thousands of jobs

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> To repeal the 2nd Amendment, or any amendment, would require a NEW amendment rescinding the 2nd.
> To do this, the new amendment would have to be voted on and ratified by 37 states. And be done in a 10 year limit. Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> The last time a Constitutional amendment was proposed was in the 1970's by feminists. The Equal Rights Amendment. After the 10 year limit ran out without many states at all ratifying it, the liberals managed to get another 10 year exemption. The measure still failed, miserably.
> ...


My thoughts as well. I would have voted for the devil himself in order to keep that bitch out of office. Trump never had my vote till it came down to either him, or the bitch. As to 2A, they will never have enough votes to repeal or rescind 2A. They don't need to. They just need to keep playing the long game. It's been very effective in limiting 2A along with our privacy, taxes, and rights. The courts are where this battle will continue to play out.


----------



## luminaughty (Dec 16, 2014)

Your worried about the WRONG thing. If the Second Amendment was ever eliminated and the people failed to revolt we would lose ALL of our freedoms and rights.


----------

